# How to mount shared ZFS partition



## jwhendy (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi,


I dual boot Mac OS X and FreeBSD and want to share a partition. I have a post on the forums on trying to mount an HFS+ partition, but it doesn't seem possible. I recently found a blog about using ZFS on Mac, which is now possible with read/write support.

So... I've got 4 partitions:
1 EFI
2 OS X system (needed for booting)
3 ZFS storage
4 FreeBSD

My question is how to mount the ZFS slice from FreeBSD. It was created from OS X via:

- created a ZFS formatted partition
- zpool create tank /dev/disk0s3
- zfs add tank/jwhendy
- zfs set mountpoint=/Users/jwhendy tank/jwhendy

So... now that this is done and the filesystem is populated with all my user data, I reboot into FreeBSD. Looking at the contents of /dev/, I see ad5s3, but cannot mount it.

I tried 'mount -t zfs /dev/ad5s3 /media/temp' with no success.

Am I doing something wrong here? I don't have an incredible amount of knowledge about ZFS - I just started looking into it as it seems to be the most likely candidate for sharing data between the two OS's. I realize that typically the mounting/unmounting/filesystems are simply managed by zfs rather than by fstab or manually mounting - what am I missing? I can't find anything about how to mount an existing zfs partition from an OS other than the one that created it in Sun's documentation...


Thanks,
John


----------



## Djn (Jan 20, 2009)

Try _zpool list_ to see if it shows up, then _zpool import tank_.


----------



## jwhendy (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. When I do 'zpool list' I get 'no pools available' and 'zfs list' gives me 'no datasets available'. Any other ideas? I'm just clueless regarding how to mount the slice...

I do know that zfs is 'active' I get a message regarding zfs being experimental in FreeBSD the version (6.0). 'kldstat' also shows that zfs.ko is loaded. Any other thoughts?

Thanks again,
John


----------



## Djn (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm just suggesting random things here, but what does _zpool import_ and _zpool import -d /dev/_ say?


----------

